# SDIT canadate body issues



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

So Pippin has some body issues that are kinda odd and was hoping for suggestions. Pippin HATES anything new on him or nothing he hasn't warn for 8 hours. If I take his harnes off for the night the next morning he gets upset and mopes when I put it back on for the day. We also have a training vest we put at him that he wears to obedience classes,, during training and such to get him used to it but he hates it. Too could this be a puppy thing? He isn't afraid of anything but he seems uncomfortable I guess. Can we get a special harness that won't irritate him when he becomes a SDIT? Also he is always so itchy Evan though we switched his food. I am not sure what I can do for him.

It isn't major but again it is a concern.

I worry to much I know but being my SDIT candidate there is a lot to worry about specifically chances of "washing out" it isn't cheap.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Does he enjoy training and outings or does he view them as "work" or "boring?" My SDIT puppies equated their SDIT capes as going out and doing something, so it was enjoyable, though they were taught to settle while they were on. It's possible he's equated the cape as "ugh, I don't want to do that..."


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi has this vest, tho she is NOT a service dog, she loves it, it's fine for going in the water as well. But then again, Masi loves it when I put any type of vest/harness on her because she knows we're going to do 'something' special









I got it from Leerburg site.

Maybe her vest is to cumbersome for her?


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

KHe only wears it for training which he loves and for play. This issue goes for collar and wlkibg harness too


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Also he is always so itchy Evan though we switched his food.


This is the part that concerns me. Does he itch even without his cape etc.? What material are they made of? Leather or fabric? 

As to the food, post that over in the food area and maybe we can figure it out with help over there. Post what he did eat and what he eats now. 

When he itches is it always in the same spot? Does he itch where his tack touches? Does he have any thinning areas? Chew on his feet? Chew on his tail?

We need to find out if it is the food. As I said above ask this question in the food section as you can get the most help over there.

We need to find out if it is his tack. Post in the health section if it looks like his itching is around those areas where his collar, cape, etc. touch.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> This is the part that concerns me. Does he itch even without his cape etc.? What material are they made of? Leather or fabric?
> 
> As to the food, post that over in the food area and maybe we can figure it out with help over there. Post what he did eat and what he eats now.
> 
> ...


he is itchy EVERYWHERE but tack does seem to irratate it or cause discomforty I noticed something that looked like a masquito bite on his inner thiegh


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

What type of flea control do you use? How often do you use it? I have a dog that if he only gets a couple of fleas on him will itch like crazy. He is treated once a month and still of course will have a flea hop on him.

Many of the flea treatments only work *after the flea bites* which doesn't help in the case of a dog with flea allergies.


----------

